# Where's millionrainbows???



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'd better put this in the community forum... Haven't seen Millions for a while. Where's he gone? Did he get kwanged? Hope I'm not mentioning an unperson, which in itself would be a thoughtcrime. (I don't need to give the reference for that...)


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I must say I miss his posts. His posts about the philosophy of art in general are quite interesting and can be quite insightful.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

It is the peak vacation time of the year. Lots to do outside. I always enjoy his posts -every time he gives you a piece of himself. Hopefully he'll be back. 
But gee, I hope he hasn't gone out and got a life.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

He is one of my Official Friends, so it was simple to determine that he isn't banned. Who knows, maybe he _has_ got a life.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

We probably put him off with all our prattling about Brahms.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, how I hate when a good forum contributor leaves!! Though fairly new on this forum, I have been on others, and it's really a sad thing whenever a good contributor leaves.... Hope millionrainbows gets back on!


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

brianvds said:


> We probably put him off with all our prattling about Brahms.


Had to laugh audibly at that one.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

mstar said:


> Had to laugh audibly at that one.


I should think it is the quality of what's on offer at the moment--it's sent him to a desert island.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I'd better put this in the community forum... Haven't seen Millions for a while. Where's he gone? Did he get kwanged? Hope I'm not mentioning an unperson, which in itself would be a thoughtcrime. (I don't need to give the reference for that...)


I love that


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm just waiting for Millionrainbows to post on this thread. Yes, *bored sigh,* _you_, millionrainbows. Even you can't deny being more than slightly interested in this thread.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I must say, I am touched, Ken. However, it could have been an expression of true love if you'd left out the "unperson" reference. 

Which brings up one of the most common criticisms of the internet; who are we talking to here? Who knows?

Which brings us to the subject of life...and its companion, death. Right now I'm watching a man die, and you might be touched to hear that I am playing him classical music, tonal soothing stuff from a "light classical" stream on directTV. It's a good, soothing balm, and reminds me of Goldberg's plea to Bach to "play me my variations."

Thank you, my virtual friends, whoever you are. In the meantime, I must concern myself with "real" people who need my support. They have real, physical bodies, which must be nourished and maintained, and when they die, they become "virtual" people in my memory...but never "unpersons."


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Aw, I was expecting triumphant, but that really just makes me want to tell you.... All sympathies. 

The dead are not virtual, but they are still real. Hey, we all know I'm real, but you don't see me. Same concept, though a pretty difficult one. 

Hopefully you believe I'm real. If anyone doesn't, then we have quite a problem....  

Seriously, though, prayers with you, millionandahalfrainbows.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you mstar and all, but it's true: we don't really know who we are talking to here. Plus, just think of all the surveillance and the record of what's been said...everything becomes a "document." Kinda scary, if you ask me.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Thank you mstar and all, but it's true: we don't really know who we are talking to here. Plus, just think of all the surveillance and the record of what's been said...everything becomes a "document." Kinda scary, if you ask me.


Oh, yeah. I don't even know your age. You don't even know my age. So far, 20-30, "teenager," and around 50 have been guessed. I just don't really want to say right now, though. I agree, millionrainbows, and that was why I went browsing a while ago through the "post a picture of yourself" thread, just to see if I could see who I talk to on TC.... Well, Couchie's green, uh, avatar thing was not exactly what I was looking for. 

Still, I find it nice to talk anyhow, so long as none of us are computer bots, which I still suspect.... Kidding, of course. 

Not so much scary as fun until you get personal, and then it gets pretty scary. Which is why I'm on here not for that, but to talk about... Brahms. :lol: See my signature.

Brahms, not so much as the Romantic Era in general, but whatever for now.... I don't get too personal online, but I find it nice to have people to talk to who have similar musical interests to mine. Well, good luck, and we (TC) hope you stay on the forum!!!


----------

